# Solved: A problem with this webpage caused I.E. to close and reopen the tab.



## oldguy001 (Mar 31, 2013)

I am uusing Internet Explorer 11 with Windows 7 Ultimate and have been getting the error message: "A problem with this webpage caused Internet Explorer to close and reopen the tab." on a variety of websites. At the suggestion of some troubleshooting sites I have uninstalled Silverlight and reinstalled it --- this seems to make a temporary fix, but in a couple of days the problem returns. I have done the same with JAVA with no change.


The problem seems to reside in Internet Explorer, since it does not occur with I use Firefox. Anyway, the error slows down my computer when using the web.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You should leave the following installed in your computer because certain websites and apps require them.

*Java 8 Update 20* (The JRE version)

*Microsoft Silverlight 5.1.30514.0

Adobe Flash Player ActiveX 15.0.0.152

Adobe Flash Player Plugin 15.0.0.152*

------------------------------------------------------------

Download and save the *TSG System Information Utility* (SysInfo.exe) to the desktop.

After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.

Information about your computer will appear.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## oldguy001 (Mar 31, 2013)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2400 CPU @ 3.10GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8173 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1280 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 462936 MB, Free - 279726 MB; D: Total - 476937 MB, Free - 476701 MB; E: Total - 14000 MB, Free - 13876 MB;
Motherboard: Alienware, 046MHW
Antivirus: McAfee Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware, Updated and Enabled


----------



## oldguy001 (Mar 31, 2013)

I have all these programs on my computer and active EXCEPT Java is version 7, Update 67. The download site says this is the correct and up-to-date version for my computer.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Java 7 Update 67* is the most current version for Windows XP SP3.

*Java 8 Update 20* is the most current version for Windows Vista SP2 and Windows 7 SP1.

If you want to use version 7 instead of version 8, that's fine.

---------------------------------------------------------

I'm not familiar with the McAfee security suite, so I don't know if that's the cause of your IE11 issue.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## oldguy001 (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't seem to have a choice of downloading JAVA 8, since the site determines that I have the most recent update for my system. I'll continue to try ...


----------



## oldguy001 (Mar 31, 2013)

I was able to download and install JAVA 8, Update 20 (64-bit) from the Oracle site. It is unavailable on the JAVA download site commonly used. I have had no further error messages.


THANKS for the help!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

This is where I usually obtain Java 8 updates.

http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jre8-downloads-2133155.html

"Windows x64" is the full installer file for Windows 64-bit.

----------------------------------------------------------

I'm glad to hear the error message has stopped. :up:

----------------------------------------------------------


----------

